# Master CFOP guide



## Kudz (Apr 28, 2017)

at least that's what I think I can name it

here I'll try to give more resources


Spoiler: #1 Intro













Spoiler: #2 AUF













Spoiler: #3 PLL










Spoiler: algs



Aa perm:
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
R2 D2' R' U' R D2' R' U R'

Ab perm:
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x'
y l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

E perm:
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x

F perm:
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Ga perm:
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'

Gb perm:
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D

Gc perm:
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

Gd perm:
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

H perm:
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

Ja perm:
R2 U' R2' D R2 U' R2' U R2 U D' R2

Jb perm:
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Na perm:
perm jb U perm jb

Nb perm:
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L

Ra perm:
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'

Rb perm:
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

T perm:
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Ua perm:
M2 U M U2 M' U M2
M2 U M' U2 M U M2

Ub perm:
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

V perm:
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Y perm:
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' in some zblls

Z perm:
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M'








Spoiler: #4 OLL (very basic tips)













Spoiler: #5 LL Fingertricks










hehe we'll see if there is any value up there


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 28, 2017)

Woah


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 29, 2017)

Just wondering why is advanced F2L so far down the list? I would think you should learn that after PLL, when you average around 15 seconds.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 29, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> Just wondering why is advanced F2L so far down the list? I would think you should learn that after PLL, when you average around 15 seconds.


Great idea though, looking forward to watching the series!


----------



## Kudz (Apr 29, 2017)

Series will be done from last cfop step to first one, that's why.


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 1, 2017)

That's a great idea! I'll surely watch your videos when my internet is properly restored.


----------



## Kudz (May 4, 2017)

The 5th one is up now. Just wondering, can you actually understand what I am trying to say. I am not really that convinced.


----------

